# RockZolid Installation



## THE YAMA (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've been really interested in getting one of these RockZolid 3D aquarium backgrounds for my 100 gallon tank. Does anyone have any good setup guides or installation videos they could direct me to?

I have two Fluval G3 filters and two TrueTemp Titanium heating systems.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't have any videos, but could you tell me how to order one? And do they have prices on there website?

They are amazing backgrounds.


----------



## THE YAMA (Jun 16, 2014)

Demasoni1 said:


> I don't have any videos, but could you tell me how to order one? And do they have prices on there website?
> 
> They are amazing backgrounds.


I was looking at the Aquarium Gallery on this website and went to the year "2012" and saw MichelDK's Malawi tank. On it he commented that the following website is a shop in Denmark that ships world wide. Here is the link: www.unimati.biz

The only issue is trying to translate the whole page. I've recently been able to navigate through it for the most part using Google's translator. He also went on to say that E-mailing [email protected], they are extremely helpful in guiding you through the whole process.

Good luck and let me know how it goes if you decide to order from them!


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I would like to know, how to install one of these in an already establisted tank.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Any ideas on how much these cost in THE AMERICAN DOLLAR.


----------



## THE YAMA (Jun 16, 2014)

Demasoni1 said:


> Any ideas on how much these cost in THE AMERICAN DOLLAR.


Here is the webpage on their site that has all of the background and prices. You'll notice it gives it to you in Euros, so I just used Google to translate that to US dollars.

http://unimati.biz/group.asp?group=178

For the most part they are all about $250-$400.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

THE YAMA said:


> Demasoni1 said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas on how much these cost in THE AMERICAN DOLLAR.
> ...


 Shipping is going to add quite a bit more, and hopefully it gets here in one psc. The are some nice backgrounds! Surprising there are not dealers for them or Back to nature backgrounds/modules in the US. BTNs are the ultimate in backgrounds, but again very spendy to buy and get here.


----------

